# Sassafras Knife



## Woodman (Nov 16, 2015)

I used a Sassafras branch for the handle of this knife. After drying it for a year I was taking the bark off and I liked what I saw underneath. The flow of the handle and the flare at the end make it fit like a glove in a right hand. The carbon steel blade is a Polar brand from Finland, very good carbon steel with a great edge. I really like making knives from old sawblades but when I want to move it up a step I like factory blades from Polar, Lauri, Helle, Brusletto and Mora. The Scandinavians have a long history of fine steelmaking. This knife will be going up for sale at the next show.

Also in the photo are some Sassafras paperweights and decorative pieces. They have about 3 coats of Minwax Antique Oil. I sell these at local shows. The two on top match up like spoons, they were cut from the same 10" log section. It's about the same density as Cedar. Over the years I've sold quite a few Sassafras turkey boxcalls and they have good tone.

The third photo shows a closeup and also a woodcarver blade I made with the excess tang. I use epoxy to set these in the small wooden handles of foam brushes. I sell these for $5 at shows.

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/Sassafras001_zps7b85f1eb.jpg
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/HoosdicHandle001.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/NewKnives002.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2015)

Extremely nice handle! Like it. Chuck


----------

